# Am i just dumb?



## Cpt_knuckles (Mar 9, 2009)

I noticed there arent much people currently living or residing in ny.
Whats up with that ?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 9, 2009)

Not true.
In fact, New York has tens of millions of people.

Unless you mean that everyone is dying, not living in NY.


----------



## soymilkshakes (May 31, 2009)

Probably 'cause New York is a concrete cesspool of toxic waste.
Kidding. Kind of. I'm here! Where in NY are you?


----------



## Ravie (May 31, 2009)

i dont like to have to worry about a junkie heavily breathing over me when i'm sleeping...as much. thats why i'm not in ny.


----------



## ianfernite (May 31, 2009)

Don't worry, soon enough all the 'punx' will come out to spange and drink on St. Marks and talk shit on 'house punks', then go back to their parents' house in September.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 31, 2009)

Cpt_knuckles said:


> I noticed there arent much people currently living or residing in ny.
> Whats up with that ?



If you live upstate there's no jobs these days, if you live in the city your constantly surrounded by hipsters and yuppies, if your on long island your surronded by people who's only life achievement is having a good last name and not being from jersey, if you live in albany, chances are your some kinda junkie...

at least that's my theory


----------



## DigitalYouth (Jun 4, 2009)

chicago is closer


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 5, 2009)

My best friend lives in NYC for now.


----------

